# Farewell to Aristocraft



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

The website comes down at midnight tomorrow night. We shut off the lights for good on 12/31/13.



Thanks for your support over the years, and for your kind words.



I have no word of a buyer for the trade name or the molds.



TATE

The Aristo Train Engineer 



Sincerely,

Aristo-Craft Trains 

Let us all bow our heads in a moment of silence. Ironic that the shutdown happens at this time of year when trains run under every Yule tree.

Len J


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

So much for them saying that the site was going to stay after 12/31/13...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

...........and on the 1st of January Scott is doing what??


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 19 Dec 2013 08:25 PM 
So much for them saying that the site was going to stay after 12/31/13... 
No one ever said that..
they said the forum was going to stay up..not the main Aristo website.

Scot


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 19 Dec 2013 08:58 PM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 19 Dec 2013 08:25 PM 
So much for them saying that the site was going to stay after 12/31/13... 
No one ever said that..
they said the forum was going to stay up..not the main Aristo website.

Scot

From the above quote on the forum it seems to me that the forum is going bye bye... Why 'save' the forum when the whole rest of the site is gone?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

A sad day for the hobby. 

Best wishes to the Aristo staff.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 19 Dec 2013 09:22 PM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 19 Dec 2013 08:58 PM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 19 Dec 2013 08:25 PM 
So much for them saying that the site was going to stay after 12/31/13... 
No one ever said that..
they said the forum was going to stay up..not the main Aristo website.

Scot

From the above quote on the forum it seems to me that the forum is going bye bye... Why 'save' the forum when the whole rest of the site is gone? 
Then you read it wrong!  because it says nothing about the forum at all.
I dont know why they would keep the forum, but they said they would..

There was one thread about keeping the forum up, on the Aristo forum, and there has been no new announcement about
the forum in that thread:

Thread on Aristo forum 

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just went there... 
Not working.... 

So much for end of month purchases.... 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 20 Dec 2013 07:15 AM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 19 Dec 2013 09:22 PM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 19 Dec 2013 08:58 PM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 19 Dec 2013 08:25 PM 
So much for them saying that the site was going to stay after 12/31/13... 
No one ever said that..
they said the forum was going to stay up..not the main Aristo website.

Scot

From the above quote on the forum it seems to me that the forum is going bye bye... Why 'save' the forum when the whole rest of the site is gone? 
Then you read it wrong!  because it says nothing about the forum at all.
I dont know why they would keep the forum, but they said they would..

There was one thread about keeping the forum up, on the Aristo forum, and there has been no new announcement about
the forum in that thread:

Thread on Aristo forum 

Scot
Just went over there to see for myself. The page says that the forum is in "construction" and is 40% completed. Also says "0 days, 0 hours, 0 minutes, 0 seconds to launch. There is no available button to go to any forum through Aristcraft page. I tried to use my bookmark to go directly to the forum. No can do. So...........maybe you "could say" the forum is there, but so far looks like "vaporware" to me.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Link works for me, forum there and has posts from today on it ??? 
Larry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Forum is still there..there is a working link two posts above this one, and a working link four posts above this one. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Two new posts from Lewis, 12/20/2013:

Dear Aristo-Craft Customer:
It’s with great sadness that we end our era of making G Gauge model trains. We’ve had a good 80-year run, but the market decline has meant we can’t continue the operation as we have.
Therefore, we are calling it quits, though our Nephew, Scott Polk will continue to produce under his new companies name: Polk’s Generation NeXt. Scott has been with us over 10 years and has a great feel for the market. We hope you will give him all the courtesies you have allowed us and we know he will do a good job for you.
We are also continuing our Radio Control for Trains called Crest-Electronics.net at 32 Noble St. Rm 230, Newark, NJ 07114 and can be reached at 201-565-6069. Also, call Navin for Aristo parts as long as they last.
In the mean time we would like to thank out loyal clientele that has supported this business for generations and we have enjoyed bringing our products to you.
All the best,
Lewis and Maryann Polk 

Dear All,

We did announce we will keep the forum up indefinitely, as there are a lot of Aristo-Craft products in consumer hands and we have more than 10 years of history or fixes or complaints along with successes that will benefit users for many years to come.

All the best,
Lewis and Maryann Polk 


Link to Aristocraft Forum


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 20 Dec 2013 08:21 AM 
Forum is still there..there is a working link two posts above this one, and a working link four posts above this one. 

Scot 
Thanks Scot and Larry. I don't know why my bookmark directly to the forum does not work. But your link actually puts me there AND shows my user name.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Dec 2013 08:32 AM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 20 Dec 2013 08:21 AM 
Forum is still there..there is a working link two posts above this one, and a working link four posts above this one. 

Scot 
Thanks Scot and Larry. I don't know why my bookmark directly to the forum does not work. But your link actually puts me there AND shows my user name.









I bet your bookmark points to the forum embedded inside the main Aristo page, since it was possible to view the forum that way..
but now, with Aristocraft.com dead, trying the reach the forum that way will no longer work..
(it looks like the forum has always been a separate domain name, but they had it viewable from inside Aristocraft.com.)
you can edit and change a bookmark, just make it reflect the "direct" link, above, and your bookmark will work again.

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 19 Dec 2013 09:41 PM 
A sad day for the hobby. 

Best wishes to the Aristo staff. 

Seconded...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 20 Dec 2013 08:49 AM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Dec 2013 08:32 AM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 20 Dec 2013 08:21 AM 
Forum is still there..there is a working link two posts above this one, and a working link four posts above this one. 

Scot 
Thanks Scot and Larry. I don't know why my bookmark directly to the forum does not work. But your link actually puts me there AND shows my user name.









I bet your bookmark points to the forum embedded inside the main Aristo page, since it was possible to view the forum that way..
but now, with Aristocraft.com dead, trying the reach the forum that way will no longer work..
(it looks like the forum has always been a separate domain name, but they had it viewable from inside Aristocraft.com.)
you can edit and change a bookmark, just make it reflect the "direct" link, above, and your bookmark will work again.

Scot
Thanks Scot. I just changed the bookmark. THX


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Forum link. http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbulletinforums/forumdisplay.php?f=23 

Just as a guess I would think the old website will go directly to the forum after they redo it. JUST A GUESS, so don't run with it.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 20 Dec 2013 08:57 AM 
Posted By Ray Dunakin on 19 Dec 2013 09:41 PM 
A sad day for the hobby. 

Best wishes to the Aristo staff. 

Seconded... 


As Stan C. said... It's a very sad day for a company that I remember for the last 70 some years in all types of hobbys. I'm glad I got to see a lot of stuff that Aristo had. sniff sniff.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be sad to see them go. The Polks have always been good to me and when times were good, we had a nice symbiotic relationship. I wish them good luck in their future endevors.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Today, December 20th 2013, we sadly closed our doors. We would like to take this time to thank every one for their 75+ plus years of support. Aristo-Craft will live on through you.

We will continue with the Crest line to keep the Revolution going strong.

Our Nephew Scott will continue to keep the Polk name going with his new business Polk's GeneratioNeXt LLC. Keep an eye for more information from him.

Thank You,
Lewis and Maryann



Dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dick413 on 20 Dec 2013 07:05 PM 













Hi Everyone,
Today, December 20th 2013, we sadly closed our doors. We would like to take this time to thank every one for their 75+ plus years of support. Aristo-Craft will live on through you.

We will continue with the Crest line to keep the Revolution going strong.

Our Nephew Scott will continue to keep the Polk name going with his new business Polk's GeneratioNeXt LLC. Keep an eye for more information from him.

Thank You,
Lewis and Maryann



Dick 

This is a sad day. I have a lot of Aristo Craft Rolling stock. It all has worked real well for me. 

I hope they have a Merry Christmas and the New Year is a good one and a better one. 

JJ


----------

